# DMT extra extra coarse



## aaronsgibson (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys. Well I was finally able to get a D8xx and I was wondering about how long this would last? I know that the amount of usage depends on longevity. I normally sharpen twice a month (maybe once or so more depending on if someone from work asks me to put an edge on one of there) From what I gather it should last a good bit of time. Thanks again all.


----------



## rulesnut (Aug 3, 2011)

Using it to flatten stones when sharpening twice a month, I would estimate about 618 years.:wink:


----------



## aaronsgibson (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha. Nice. Although during those two or so times a month I might be sharpening up to 5 knives at a shot so taking that into consideration maybe about 309? 


rulesnut said:


> Using it to flatten stones when sharpening twice a month, I would estimate about 618 years.:wink:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you considered the Atoma?


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had mine a year now and it's starting to slow down a bit, still does it's job just fine though.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 3, 2011)

They last me about a year. I sharpen knives 1-2 times a week. Note, Some of the stones I flatten are very hard and abrasive, it a J-nat kind of thing


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 3, 2011)

I was in the market for XXC and went for Atoma instead. Have heardl good things about it. 

M


----------



## MadMel (Aug 4, 2011)

So can any 1 who has used both the Atoma and the DMT XXC comment on the pros/cons/longevity of each?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 4, 2011)

Dave can.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2011)

*Atoma vs DMT*

Longevity - Close

Sticktion - Atoma

Speed for flattening - Atoma

Speed for sharpening - Unknown (never sharpened on Atoma)

Scratches - Atoma makes much smaller gouges

Cost - DMT

Replacement Cost - Flip a coin (Atoma does offer replacement pads)

Weight - Atoma is lighter


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2011)

It's worth mentioning that, all else being equal, it is cheaper for those outside the US to buy the Atoma 140 from one of the Japan-based retailers like TFJ, BWJ or MMjp.


----------



## MadMel (Aug 5, 2011)

Seb said:


> It's worth mentioning that, all else being equal, it is cheaper for those outside the US to buy the Atoma 140 from one of the Japan-based retailers like TFJ, BWJ or MMjp.


 
There's a man after my own heart!!!


----------



## Seb (Aug 5, 2011)

I should mention though that I use my Atoma much less often since I started using these little Diaface files more and more - I just use them to smooth down any high spots on the sides and edges - it's faster and less wear on the stone, I think.







I originally got them for cleaning stones and erasing the scratches from the #140 but found that they do a fair job of flattening too. And they last ages. They don't rust and the diamonds don't fall off either. I also have the #400 and the #1500 but I don't use them much, if at all. I would only buy the white #600 again.


----------

